# Track compatability



## sdkid (Jan 1, 2019)

The starter set I'm looking towards is from USA Trains. I think it has a 5x4 oval of track with it. I expect to purchase some used EBAY track as well.

What brands do not not play well with others? What brands mix together pretty nicely?


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

As long as they are all code 332, all of them should play nicely together. We have a mix of Aristo, USA Trains, LGB and Bachmann (brass). Just watch out for the tie spacing, mixing US with European ties looks odd (but still functions). 

Also, be aware that the LGB track does not have the screw holes to connect to the joiners of the other brands. They still match up but won't be as secure a fit.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Add Piko to the list of track brands that work together with the rest.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There is Trainli track in code 332 brass also. Plus they made a real 3 foot radius (300mm) curve and a switch to match!!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Aristocraft and USA Trains were the manfactures that used a small screw with a jointer thru the side of the rail, however many other jointers are avaible to easily connect any of the code 332 rail.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy code 250 track, trains look better on it. SVRR, Accucraft have it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Code 250 does look better, but code 332 is more rugged for outdoors if animals or people step on it. 

And aluminum bends real easy but is very light compared to Brass.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> There is Trainli track in code 332 brass also. Plus they made a real 3 foot radius (300mm) curve and a switch to match!!


Does TrainLi still do sectional track? AFAICT, they only have flex track.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli may still have some boxes of R3 (6 foot diameter circle). Call/email them to verify. Remember they are on Pacific time now.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Treeman said:


> Aristocraft and USA Trains were the manfactures that used a small screw with a jointer thru the side of the rail, however many other jointers are avaible to easily connect any of the code 332 rail.





What's a 'jointer'?




The USA and Aristo joiners can be used without the screws, but I liked them because in my sun they don't separate upon evening contractions. I let my track float in ballast and have seen the expansion go side ways in curves and then pull back still as a unit and trains could run on it in either location and between.


----------

